# Learning...



## gman2431 (Jun 9, 2019)

Since I dont own calipers, and my laser rig isn't setup yet, theres no better way to learn then waste wood!

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 9, 2019)

Looks great, can only imagine what you can do once the laser jig is up and running.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 9, 2019)

Dang, that sucks Cody, looked good!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 9, 2019)

Tony said:


> Dang, that sucks Cody, looked good!



Doesn't suck at all my man. Plan to do it plenty more also! The hollowing needs work still

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 9, 2019)

Tony said:


> Dang, that sucks Cody, looked good!



You do know I cut this in half on bandsaw right?


----------



## Tony (Jun 9, 2019)

gman2431 said:


> You do know I cut this in half on bandsaw right?



Well, that makes a huge difference! I don't know that I could've brought myself to cut it, very nice turn!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 9, 2019)

Cody, you could glue it, and then stitch it back together with copper wire. That would look cool.
Just a bunch of x's on the surface. 

Good job on the turn also....


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 9, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 9, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Cody, you could glue it, and then stitch it back together with copper wire. That would look cool.
> Just a bunch of x's on the surface.
> 
> Good job on the turn also....



Hmmm that's an interesting idea

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 9, 2019)

It’s a great way to see how you’re doing with bowls and hollowforms... for me, it’s also pretty humbling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 13, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Cody, you could glue it, and then stitch it back together with copper wire. That would look cool.
> Just a bunch of x's on the surface.
> 
> Good job on the turn also....



Problem is... How you gonna thread the wire through the holes on the inside of the vessel? Easily done on platters and bowls pictured, but hollow form is a bit different.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 13, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Problem is... How you gonna thread the wire through the holes on the inside of the vessel? Easily done on platters and bowls pictured, but hollow form is a bit different.



Just on the surface. That's why I mentioned to glue it back together....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 13, 2019)

Cody, I did that once after launching one very similar to yours. I thought is was a goner, but when cut, I could see that it was pretty even on the sides. I couldn't even see what caused the catch. I kept it around for about a year. Club was needing ideas for demos, so I volunteered to do a demo on "Salvaging Crappy Wood", and broken turnings. I believe there is a thread I started awhile back. 

What I did was use some Shish Ka Bob skewers and a 3/32" or #40 drill bit. The piece was glued back as close to before it was cut. The next day, holes were drilled across the seam and glue saturated skewers were slipped into the holes. They were cut as close to the sides as could be done, and the piece was trued up on the lathe, inside and outside. If I could find this piece, there would be a picture posted, but it's lost in MH4935 Black Hole, better know as My House. 

Go ahead and salvage this piece when you think you are ready to put it back together. The method you choose is up to you, and you won't be disappointed unless it blows up.

I think I turn just to solve problems that I think might be issues. Turning woods that have no visible signs of weakness don't interest my very much, unless it's a commission piece. .................. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 13, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Cody, I did that once after launching one very similar to yours. I thought is was a goner, but when cut, I could see that it was pretty even on the sides. I couldn't even see what caused the catch. I kept it around for about a year. Club was needing ideas for demos, so I volunteered to do a demo on "Salvaging Crappy Wood", and broken turnings. I believe there is a thread I started awhile back.
> 
> What I did was use some Shish Ka Bob skewers and a 3/32" or #40 drill bit. The piece was glued back as close to before it was cut. The next day, holes were drilled across the seam and glue saturated skewers were slipped into the holes. They were cut as close to the sides as could be done, and the piece was trued up on the lathe, inside and outside. If I could find this piece, there would be a picture posted, but it's lost in MH4935 Black Hole, better know as My House.
> 
> ...



Honestly wasnt looking to put it back together after I cut it in half. Just learning what's going on in the inside that I cant measure or feel.


----------



## TimR (Jun 13, 2019)

Cody, another way to see what’s going on when hollowing test pieces is to drill big holes like 1” with forstner bits, not so many it becomes structurally unsound, but enough you can see thru to the inside when turning. Gives a lot of insight to how your tools react with the inside contour. Need to play around with light to give best ghost view of your boring bar and tools. Other nice thing is that chips and shavings easier to remove.
And here you probably thought so many turners like to use woods with lots of voids for the artistic elements , it’s because it makes seeing inside while turning a breeze!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 13, 2019)

TimR said:


> Cody, another way to see what’s going on when hollowing test pieces is to drill big holes like 1” with forstner bits, not so many it becomes structurally unsound, but enough you can see thru to the inside when turning. Gives a lot of insight to how your tools react with the inside contour. Need to play around with light to give best ghost view of your boring bar and tools. Other nice thing is that chips and shavings easier to remove.
> And here you probably thought so many turners like to use woods with lots of voids for the artistic elements , it’s because it makes seeing inside while turning a breeze!


Great idea!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 13, 2019)

You could polish that one up and make a set of book ends out of it if it's a smaller piece. Would be a unique way to not waste it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## David Hill (Jun 23, 2019)

Nice start and approach on hollowing,
I've got a couple pieces that I just haven't repurposed yet.


----------

